# Kohler 7 hp



## SIRRCB (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all 

I have a 1977 7 hp kohler engine on a troy-bilt roto tiller. The model is K161 and the spec number is 281271J. My problem is the tiller will stall under load but seems to run well when not tilling. It seems to use a lot of fuel when trying to till and it appears it is getting flooded wit gas under load . Recently gas was leaching from the carb when shut off. It never did that before. My first thought was a carb rebuild / replacement . Replacement is near $ 200.00 I am second guessing the carb as the issue and wondering if there is a bigger issue at hand. Any thoughts?

Chris


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

sounds like the ignition coil is faulty when load comes on and is not igniting the fuel mixture in the combustion chamber, - could be a blocked muffler - try adjusting the governor, load exceeding power output or compression may be low , or main jet may be obstructed try checking tank and carb for debris and good clean out - pay particular attention to needle valve and seat for sealing off the fuel flow - check float for fuel inside by shaking it . the other possiblity is the valves could be leaking the only way to know is to leakdown test the compression components to find where and if they are leaking ie past in/ ex valves, cyl hd gasket , rings 

a good web site is www.kohlerplus.com or www.kohlerengines.com

cheers mstpops


----------

